# Gunners up servo problem



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I have three gunners up launchers for almost a year now and these things have worked great but the other day one of my servo's went out, so I think, and wanted to ask from those who have used them longer than me how often this happens and should I go ahead and purchase spares for my other two launchers?
I use them almost everyday and train by myself most of the time so being without a launcher puts a real kink in my program.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Any servo on anything can and will eventually go out. I have only had one on my GU go bad, but that could change tomorrow. The servos on my Bumper Boys seem to go out about once a year or so. I keep one GU servo and a couple of BB servos around all the time for this reason.
Having one or two extra will save you lost time waiting to have them sent when they do go out. I would also suggest you keep a spare set of rubbers on hand for the wingers along with everything needed to change them (zip ties, pliers, knife). If one breaks you are out of business until you get a new set sent to you. I have an old dog collar box that is full of miscellaneous parts for all my dog gear.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I haven't had a servo go out on mine yet. 

These things have no way to store the electrical connector that plugs into the receiver and I've had to replace two of them when they get beat up from bouncing around in my truck. I've replaced them with 1/8th inch mono phone plugs that I've gotten at Radio Shack. If you mount a piece of hose to the frame of the GU with a hose clamp these new plugs will store inside the piece of hose and out of the way. I haven't found a way to store the 90 degree angle plugs that GU supplies with the GU.

PS. Radio Shack part # 274-283 supplies two male and two female plugs. My radio shack didn't have just the male plugs available last time I bought any. They sell them so your radio shack might.


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I have not heard back from Gunners Up yet so I have decided to just purchase a new launcher and if I ever get the old one fixed I will have a spare.


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I have not heard back from Gunners Up yet so I have decided to just purchase a new launcher and if I ever get the old one fixed I will have a spare.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wingers*

I copied the Zinger II and bought some velcro and put it on the back of the plug and the launcher. Works great and keeps the plug out of harms way.


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Check at the bottom to see if the wires have come unpluged. That a phillips screw driver and take the cast aluminum part off then youn should be able to check it out...UB


----------

